# Was This Approach Appropriate?



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

All of us with many years of experience under our belts at one time or another did something totally weird to diffuse a tense situation. I know I certainly took some unusual actions or came out with some off-the-cuff words to either calm somebody down or get the job done with the least amount of bloodshed possible on both sides of a tense situation. Some police officers in Northern Ireland recently were patrolling in a tough neighborhood in their armored car when they came under a barrage from those tough teens, many of whom spend more time planning how to bump off Protestants or Catholics than they spend learning how to get along in life. At any rate the PSNI Constables took an unusual tact to deal with these future IRA Provos or their Protestant Counterparts and for that they are getting both heat and praise. What do you think? By the way, in reality these PSNI guys certainly cannot be confused with Mr. Softee.

Police use ice cream music to embarrass teen rioters in Belfast | Irish News | IrishCentral


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I suppose if it worked then it was appropriate. May not work next time though.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> The answer to Nelson's question is Los Angeles. The Drew Street gang was for years one of the most dangerous street gangs in northeast L.A. Hooded gang members lurked behind parked cars and on apartment balconies. At night, tires squealed and gunshots echoed while neighbors huddled in their homes.
> In response to the nightly terror the City renamed the streets where the gang congregated Gay Street and Pansy Square. Overnight, after the name change, the gang no longer congregated there and crime decreased


Screw the IceCream truck music. The above was much more clever. Imagine a big tough street gang that calls them selves "Gay Pansy Posse."

best of craigslist: Join my GAY street gang! - m4mm


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey what ever works. Sometimes the "shame" model works the best.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Its a one shot deal but honestly I cant understand what the big deal is. FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

I think it is hilarious - and it defused the situation at the time so what is the big deal- are we not allowed to have a sense of humor in this profession? 

As for Gay Street and Pansy Square I wonder if there was any backlash from Gay Activist groups?


----------

